# jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...



## WAST (12. Sep. 2007)

... leider ist es dafür viel zu kalt. Mein Mini-Schwimmteich ist fast vollendet.
Seit 2 Wochen ist Wasser drin und z.Zt. kämpfe ich mit lästigen Fadenalgen.
Leider werde ich von diesen Plagegeistern nicht verschont (trotz Fehlender Sonne)
Hier die Daten meines Teiches.

Schwimmbereich 3 x 5 m, Wassertiefe 1,60 - 1,80 m, ein kleiner Teil 60 cm.
Bodenablauf vorhanden - aber nicht genützt.
Wasserablauf zu Filtergraben über Skimmer. Kein mechanischer Filter vorhanden. (ich hoffe dies ist kein Fehler)

Pflanzen ( 2 x Universalset von Naturagard ) wächst bei dieser Kälte und momentaner Algenplage leider nicht an - kann aber noch kommen 

anbei ein Paar Fotos von der Entstehung. Wo noch sichtbare Folie ist kommt noch ein Holzsteg drauf.

Ach ja, der Teich wurde durch eine Firma erstellt.


----------



## thias (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Wast ¿ (Ironie),

herzlich willkommen.
Sieht sehr schön aus, dein Schwimmteich  .
Viel Spaß damit, der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt.

Warum benutzt du den Bodenablauf nicht? Damit könntest du einen großen Teil vom Mulm in den Filtergraben bekommen, worüber sich die Pflanzen freuen (oder ist das ein Kiesfilter?)

@ Mod
... und wieder mach ich Reklame für die Rubrik Schwimmteich, noch ein anderer Schwimmteichthread ist auch hier gelandet....


----------



## WAST (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Thias,

danke für Deine Antwort. Der Bodenablauf endet in einem Drainageschacht mit einem Kugelhahn. Sollte mal der Boden des Schwimmbeckens verschlammt sein, werde ich einfach den Hahn öffnen bis alles abgesaugt ist und natürlich wieder mit neuem Wasser auffüllen.
Anbei ein Bild wo man auch den Schacht sieht. Hat sich so ergeben. Zuerst hatte ich mich geärgert über den Schacht mittlerweile bin ich froh, dass dieser da ist, da auch der Teichüberlauf hier gut funktioniert. 

Übrigens ich heiße Stefan


----------



## jochen (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Thias,



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mod
> ... und wieder mach ich Reklame für die Rubrik Schwimmteich, noch ein anderer Schwimmteichthread ist auch hier gelandet....



Das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert... 

Die User sollen sich ja hier unter ich und mein Teich vorstellen,
es gibt einige User im Forum denen es interessiert welche Neulinge sich, und damit ihren Teich beschreiben, so sollte es auch sein.

Wenn dann detailierte Fragen aufkommen wäre es dann wesentlich übersichtiger einen neuen Thread unter der Rubrik Schwimmteich einzustellen.
User die sich dann für ein spezielles Thema einsetzen, wie du es für Schwimmteiche machst....   ...
sollten dann beide Bereiche durchforsten.


----------



## thias (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*



			
				WAST schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thias,
> Sollte mal der Boden des Schwimmbeckens verschlammt sein, werde ich einfach den Hahn öffnen bis alles abgesaugt ist und natürlich wieder mit neuem Wasser auffüllen.


 
Hallo Stefan,
ich persönlich würde sagen, das funktioniert nur bedingt. Der Mulm saugt sich maximal in einem Umkreis von 1m mit ein.
Die Mulmabsaugung funktioniert nur durch kontinuierliches Absaugen und vorallem gehört das Aufwirbeln durch Mensch/Fisch dazu. Der Mulm wandert zwar immer an die tiefste Stelle, aber er muss immer mal etwas aufgewirbelt werden. Während er sich absetzt, hat er überhaupt eine Chance abgesaugt zu werden. Bei mir läuft die Bodenabsaugung ständig (parallel zum Skimmer), aber ganz wichtig nach dem Badebetrieb.

Aber die Möglichkeit mit Schlammsauger bleibt ja immer noch....


----------



## WAST (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Thias,

Hmm, danke für die Info. Wenn ich aber Mulm über eine permanet laufende Pumpe absauge und in den Filtergraben lasse, bekomme ich doch noch mehr Nährstoffe als gewünscht was meinen Algenwuchs verstärkt ¿ (Ironie)
Ich denke vermutlich hast Du aber recht, denn bei Dir schein ja alles zu funktionieren.
*Mal eine Frage:*
Da meine Pflanzen noch nicht richtig angewachsen sind, wäre es nicht sinnvoll die Pumpe(Skimmer) abzuschalten, d.h. keinerlei Filterung um die Nährsoffzugabe im Filtergraben zu reduzieren, oder wird dann mein Algenproblem noch größer.


----------



## thias (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Stefan,

mir ist noch nicht ganz klar, was für einen Filter du hast. Ist das ein Kiesfilter oder ein bepflanzter Graben, der die Nährstoffe verarbeiten soll?

Bei letzterem ist es ja erwünscht, dass die Nährstoffe (bzw. Mulm, Staub, Blätter etc) aus dem Schwimmteich dort rein sollen (über Skimmer oder Bodenabsaugung). In solch einem Filtergraben werden die Algen auch erst einmal tüchtig wachsen, bis die Pflanzen durchstarten, ist aber besser als im Schwimmteich. Lass die Pumpe also ruhig laufen...

Das Ziel ist im Schwimmbereich wenig Nährstoffe und im Filtergraben diese abbauen.


----------



## WAST (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Thias,

ja es ist ein reiner befplanzter Graben ohne weitere Filterfunktion. Beginnend mit 15 cm Wassertiefe, rund um der Schwimmbereich, dieser endet bei 70 cm Wassertiefe. An letzter stelle befinden sich Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Tausendblatt u.Ä.) 
Momentan bin ich echt am kämpfen mit den Algen. Ich habe rausgefunden das es Faden-Blaualgen sind (die Glitschigen). Naturagard hat mir so Starterdüngertütchen mitgegeben. Bei jeder Pflanze wurde genau die Menge bestimmt. Ich habe mich genau daran gehalten. Ich hoffe dies ist nicht die Ursache. Meine Pflanzen ersticken regelrecht unter den Algen - ich hoffe Sie kommen durch.
Gepflanz habe ich in Kies 2/4 mm. Höhe ca. 20-30 cm.
Ich freue mich über jeden Tipp den ich bekommen kann.:beeten:


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Stefan,


will auch mal Tach sagen.Sieht schön aus dein Teich.


Viel spass mit ihm im nächsten Sommer 


LG Chris


----------



## WAST (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Chris,

Danke, Dein Teich ist auch schön (scheint aber, du hast ein schlimmeres Algenproblem wie ich)


----------



## thias (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Stefan,

in dieser Jahreszeit ziehen die Wasserpflanzen schon wieder ein, die starten erst nächstes Jahr durch. Prinzipiell ist dieser Langzeitdünger gut, habe ich auch verwendet. Die gedüngten Pflanzen sind sehr gut angewachsen, die anderen deutlich spärlicher.
Um diese Jahreszeit macht es m.M. nach allerdings nicht mehr viel Sinn. Im Frühjahr ist solch eine Düngung sinnvoller. Im nächsten Jahr wirst du das mir den Algen schon in den Griff bekommen


----------



## Chrisinger (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*



			
				WAST schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Chris,
> 
> Danke, Dein Teich ist auch schön (scheint aber, du hast ein schlimmeres Algenproblem wie ich)






Ne ne nicht mehr,

habe bisher keinen neuen Fotos mehr gemacht.Ist dank der tollen Leute hier im Forum alles Glasklar  

Neu Fotos wären schon besser  : 

Lg Chris


----------



## WAST (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Chris, Hallo Thias,

vielen Dank. Ihr stimmt mich echt optimistisch. Zum Dank gibt es ein paar Fotos von meiner Algenzucht. (Auch wenn die evtl. keiner sehen will)
Gott sei Dank ist das Wasser noch klar.


----------



## thias (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

... das nennst du schlimm? : Ich finde das fast normal. Man braucht ja schließlich auch was zum Algenwickeln... 

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hi Stefan,
klasse Teich ist das geworden. Ich gebe Thias recht, auch wenn das ein paar Pflanzen kosten sollte ... .
Mit der Zeit wird sich der Teich stabilisieren, die Pflanzen werden wachsen.  Interessant wird die Phase, in der Nährstoffabbau durch Pflanzen und Filter bzw. Schlammabsaugung mit dem Nährstoffeintrag ins Gleichgewicht  wird kommen müssen. 
Karsten ist ein echter Experte, was in dieser Richtung gute Tipps betrifft. Meine Meinung ist, dass die installierte Technik am Teich dem Besitzer angepaßt sein sollte.
Mal ganz übertrieben und allgemein gesagt; hektische, betriebsame Leute nehmen Schlammsauger und Kescher, ruhigere Typen bauen große Filter und Skimmer (wobei die Filterkammern dennoch regelmäßig geleert sein wollen).


----------



## WAST (14. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo RKurzhals,

danke. Ich denke auch, das ich das mit den Algen in den Griff bekomme.
Heute schwimmt (oder schwamm) so glibbriges Zeug mit Luftblasen auf der Wasseroberfläche. Sah echt eklig aus. Ich habe alles mit dem Kescher rausgefischt. Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen ist. Sind das bestenfalls tote Algen?:beeten:  
Schön langsam wachsen auch schon die Pflanzen. Habe mit heute noch Krebsscheren gekauft.


----------



## mein-garten-online (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Stefan,
schöner Teich  !
Will nächstes Jahr auch so ein ähnliches Projekt starten. 
Willst du den gemauerten Rand eigentlich so lassen oder ist da noch ne Verkleidung mit Holz oder ...? geplant?
Was hast du für ne Folie verwendet?


----------



## Buratino (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Stefan,

möchte mich den Vorschreibern anschließen. Pumpe unbedingt laufen lassen, der Mulm muß raus. Das du in der Anfangsphase mit deinem Pflanzenfilter Probleme hast ist ganz normal, der Filter braucht halt seine Zeit um zu funktionieren und hier ist halt Geduld gefragt. :  Habe bei mir fast 6 Monate gebraucht bis die Pflanzen durchgestartet sind. Jeden Tag die Algen abgesammelt und gehofft das es besser wird. Nur nicht aufgeben, Geduld wird belohnt. :beeten: 
Habe dir mal Bilder vom Anfang (Herbst 2006) und von jetzt angehängt !!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## WAST (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Arno,

danke, danke. Meinen Holzsteg bekomme ich morgen oder am Montag. Schwierigkeit war nur die Befestigung. Ich habe mir jetzt U-Bügel aus Edelstahl fertigen lassen auf denen der Steg befestigt wird. Die Bügel werden direkt mit der Mauer mit Spannschrauben befestigt. Ich wollte nicht in die Folie bohren.
Meine Folie ist PVC, olivgrün und 1, 5 mm dick. Durch die Tiefe 1,60- 1,80 m und das Isargrundwasser wird die Farbe Türkis. Sieht, oder sah echt super aus. Momentan halt die Algen, die aber auch sichtlich schon weniger werden.
Wenn alles fertig ist, stell ich Fotos online.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## WAST (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Andreas,

danke für den Tipp. Mulm habe ich noch keinen (nur Algen).
Meine Pumpe ist im Skimmer intergriert. Mulm aus dem Schwimmbereich, wenn mal vorhanden, bekomme ich nur über den Bodenablauf raus.
Dein Teich sieht auch super aus. Warum hast Du einen Sprudler laufen?
Oder taucht da gerade jemand?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Buratino (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Stefan,
sind keine Taucher in meinem Teich unterwegs  , höchstens ich selber mal, aber dann nur mit Schnorchel und Taucherbrille.   An den beiden Bodenabläufen sind Sprudelsteine angebracht die 2500l Sauerstoff pro Stunde 
einblasen. Zum Einen wird eine "Nachobenströmung" erzeugt die aus einem weiteren Umkreis den Boden reinigt und zum Anderen wird die Oberfläche kräftig bewegt und somit der Sauerstoffaustausch zusätzlich erhöht. Bei einer großen Anzahl an Koi`s und wenig Schatten an meinem Teich eine zusätzliche Hilfe für die lieben Kleinen  

Gruß Andreas


----------



## WAST (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Andreas,

Hmmm, Bodenreinigung und Umwälzung nach oben hört sich gut an. Was kostet denn so ein Pümpchen und lauft dieses dann immer?
Ach ja. Meine Algen sterben schön langsam ab. D.h. ich kann Sie nicht mehr mit dem Stecker zwirbeln, da Sie zerfallen und dann oben schwimmen. Leider wird das Wasser jetzt trüb. Schnuff 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Buratino (20. Sep. 2007)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Stefan,

ist eine Air Blow 50 und die habe ich mal günstig bei ebay für 50€
geschossen, ich glaube sonst werden sie so um die 99€ gehandelt.
Bei mir war es wichtig das auch noch in 2m Tiefe genügend Druck 
vorhanden ist. Die Pumpe läuft rund um die Uhr von ca. Ende April bis
etwa Ende Oktober, wie halt  Wetter  und Temperaturen sind.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Icke (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo,
ich hab ne kleine Frage...
Was für Folie hast du verwendet ? Es sieht so aus, als ob du sie sehr oft gestückelt hast...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Nov. 2008)

*AW: jetzt kann ich auch im Garten schwimmen ...*

Hallo Icke! ( oderwieistdeinname )



			
				Icke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab ne kleine Frage...
> Was für Folie hast du verwendet ? Es sieht so aus, als ob du sie sehr oft gestückelt hast...




Erst mal :Willkommen2 

Aber dieser Fred ist ja schon über ein Jahr alt.

Das bist Du nicht ?

Stell deinen Teich mal mit Fotos vor und Dir wird hier geholfen.

Wo vorstellen?

Hier!

.


----------

